# Heather Heyer Did Not Die From Getting Hit By Field's Car, But From A Heart Attack



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Source: Her mother.

Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.

Going to be hard to get Fields on a murder rap, the prosecutor would probably lose that one, the best bet for them is to go for manslaughter charges.

So the woman actually died because she was way out of shape & morbidly obese, not from any impact from the car.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Source: Her mother.
> 
> Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.
> 
> ...



You think because she had a heart attack after being hit by a car he isn't responsible?  Please tell me you aren't serious.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Source: Her mother.
> 
> Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.
> 
> ...


And everyone blew it off; and called me a conspiracy nut; for pointing out that she couldn't be identified in a single frame of video footage from the incident...
Fuck all you sheep!


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 4, 2017)

If everyone was me things would never have gotten this far and she would still be alive.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

You ever heard that in high falls most people die of a heart attack before they hit the ground?  So if you push someone out of a plane and they have a heart attack before they hit the ground did you murder them?  

In some states if you are a bartender and you are shown to over-serve someone and they drive drunk and kill someone you can be tried in connection with that person's death...

But here you are saying she didn't die from getting hit by a car because she had a heart attack.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


The worse part is he is serious.........  Clueless but serious.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


She was not hit by the car, she was climbing on the car in front of the one he hit, in between the burgundy van and the car he hit. She basically was scared to death.

He has some responsibility in it obviously, I just don't think they'll get a murder conviction out of this, manslaughter is probably what he will get charged with and that charge won't be hard for the prosecution to get a conviction on.


----------



## Toro (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Source: Her mother.
> 
> Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.
> 
> ...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

All of those people that were actually hit by the vehicle lived, so it's just a matter of fact she died from being morbidly obese and having a weak heart....plus being dumb and climbing on vehicles in the middle of the road.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Toro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


Her mom must be retarded then, she is the one saying her daughter died of a heart attack.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> You ever heard that in high falls most people die of a heart attack before they hit the ground?  So if you push someone out of a plane and they have a heart attack before they hit the ground did you murder them?
> 
> In some states if you are a bartender and you are shown to over-serve someone and they drive drunk and kill someone you can be tried in connection with that person's death...
> 
> But here you are saying she didn't die from getting hit by a car because she had a heart attack.


She didn't get hit by any car. For some reason you are having a hard time processing that factual information.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Good lord man.  Please tell me you aren't THIS dumb.  That's like saying people don't die from gun shots, they die from loss of blood.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Fact- She was not hit by his car or any car, she died from a heart attack.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Oh dear lord...  his purposeful actions lead to her death.  Period.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Hook me up with that mind reading machine you've got. Or maybe that's just your political bias talking?


----------



## Snouter (Sep 4, 2017)

What a sec, White hating politicians and other Swamp rats say "Charlottesville" is why statues of Columbus need to be beheaded and or removed across the country.    Whether it was a heart attack or not, mental case, psychopaths blocking traffic chanting "our streets" while carrying clubs with nails in them need to learn, that is a hazardous thing to do.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> You ever heard that in high falls most people die of a heart attack before they hit the ground?  So if you push someone out of a plane and they have a heart attack before they hit the ground did you murder them?
> 
> In some states if you are a bartender and you are shown to over-serve someone and they drive drunk and kill someone you can be tried in connection with that person's death...
> 
> But here you are saying she didn't die from getting hit by a car because she had a heart attack.


That old meme has been disproven so many times I'm embarrassed for you since you lack the wherewithal to be embarrassed for your self... Ever heard of paratroopers.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Everyone please join me in a moment of silence for Vastator and OffensivelyOpenMinded's brains.  Unfortunately they've passed on to hopefully a better place.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Everyone please join me in a moment of silence for Vastator and OffensivelyOpenMinded's brains.  Unfortunately they've passed on to hopefully a better place.


Just don't fall... You might die before you hit the ground... Lol! Fuckin' retard...


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Everyone please join me in a moment of silence for Vastator and OffensivelyOpenMinded's brains.  Unfortunately they've passed on to hopefully a better place.


You're letting your emotions control your thoughts, bud. I never said he doesn't bare any responsibility in what happened, so get off your high horse already. Facts are he didn't hit her with the car and no car hit her, she died of a heart attack...so how the heck can the hit him with a murder rap? They can't and if they decide to go full on with the murder charges, instead of charging him with manslaughter...then Fields will be a free man sooner than you think.

You have no way to read the guy's mind, you don't know if he deliberately meant to run into the crowd. In most cases where someone uses a vehicle to run down people, the attacker doesn't drive straight into other cars, they swerve on the sidewalks so they can inflict maximum damage. I think he got scared and his survival instinct kicked in and he just hit the gas. So in my opinion,  that may call for manslaughter charges, but not murder. Especially when she didn't get hit by the vehicle, but had a heart attack.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone please join me in a moment of silence for Vastator and OffensivelyOpenMinded's brains.  Unfortunately they've passed on to hopefully a better place.
> ...




Her death is a direct result of his purposeful actions.  It is the definition of murder.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No her death is a direct result of poor health, and, bad lifestyle decisions. She may have had that heart attack, at that very moment, no matter where she was.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> He has some responsibility in it obviously, I just don't think they'll get a murder conviction out of this, manslaughter is probably what he will get charged with and that charge won't be hard for the prosecution to get a conviction on.


THIS part I agree with. The other is influenced by your politics.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Not really. You have to prove his intent first. I believe everyone deserves their day in court and go with the evidence...not the political climate.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> All of those people that were actually hit by the vehicle lived, so it's just a matter of fact she died from being morbidly obese and having a weak heart....plus being dumb and climbing on vehicles in the middle of the road.


How do you know this? I've only seen face shots. Her mom is obese, but I can't tell about her from the pics I've seen.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Exactly. Leftists are too busy jockeying for who can seem the most sympathetic... They don't let silly things like facts and evidence get in the way of their lynching party.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > All of those people that were actually hit by the vehicle lived, so it's just a matter of fact she died from being morbidly obese and having a weak heart....plus being dumb and climbing on vehicles in the middle of the road.
> ...


There's recent pictures of her and she was a Biggun alright.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Prove it?  The dude just marched as a White Supremacist... then took off down a street into a crowd of people he knew were marching there.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So... You going post that evidence of most people dying from fear as they fall? Or are  you just gonna keep posting mindless emoticons, and hope no one notices how ill informed, and poorly educated you are?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Marching as a white supremacist does not prove a damn thing as far as the case goes. There are multiple reasons to doubt his intent was to kill the people in the crowd. We will see what happens when the court case starts either way. I do think he should get a manslaughter charge and serve time, regardless if he just panicked or not, but murder doesn't seem very likely to me. If he meant to kill all of the protestors, he sure fucked that all up. 

There's also video of him turning himself in on the side of the road only a couple blocks away. He didn't actually try to get away from the cops. That doesn't sound like someone who intended to do what he did or planned to do it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Bad crisis acting...........


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




Seriously clueless


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



HOLY shit was there EVER some fat motherfuckers that needed the 25 bucks an hour to participate in this badly done hoax.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




Yeah major things to doubt his intent... like speeding down hill into a large group of people he knew were there, and rear ending vehicles that were at a dead stop.  Yep.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Now it was down a hill huh? This just keeps getting better... Lemme guess... Down hill, both ways, while it was snowing? You're a fucking idiot. Just accept the fact that the media that you so dutifully worship, mislead you yet again. Accept the truth and, move on
on. No need to keep abusing yourself. You act like someone with battered women's syndrome... You just keep going back. Pathetic.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It was staged, Lewd-dog.......and poorly done one at that........very pathetically done.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Speeding Down hill? He didn't even hit the gas until after some idiot hit the back of his car with a bat. It was a straight shot. You obviously haven't done your research on this.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I hope you never get jury duty.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Uh for someone that has watched the video as much as you... should know there was a hill.  Tell me genius, is there a hill in this video?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Hahahahahahaha....  I'm one of the least impartial people you'll ever find.  I have a degree in Criminal Justice with a minor in Police Studies and am a Grad student in Criminology.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Of course it was just a coincidence that she dies right after a car plowed into the crowd...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


There's a dip in the road, doesn't look like a hill to me.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I called this the day it happened... that nutjobs like you would say this.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


In the stretch of road where the incident took place? No. Only behind the scene where the driver fled the angry mob.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



How do you know she was not hit by the car?  Can you see her in the videos of the incident?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It's not a coincidence, she was scared to death though, she was not ran down by Fields car.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




There's obviously a big fucking hill there.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


That's just drainage grading designed to funnel water...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...



So you disagree when OffensivelyOpenMinded says she actually climbed onto the back of the car in front of the one Fields hit?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...





What direction did the car come speeding from?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Trick question... None. The car wasnt speeding till it was attacked. So it came speeding from level ground halfway down the street.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

It's a big fucking hill... and there were NO protesters up where he came speeding from.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

You and I clearly have very different definitions of speeding. But for clarities sake tell me... How fast was he going? And what is the designated speed limit on that street?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



There is definitely a hill, but it's not a particularly steep one.  You can tell if you pay attention to the brickwork on the buildings that there is a small incline.  I don't know that it's particularly relevant to the case.

I've looked at the site on google maps, and there's clearly a bit of a hill.  It took place at 4th Street and Water Street in Charlottesville, if you care to see for yourself.  There is a label on google maps for Heyer Memorial now.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Wow! They give memorials for obesity victims now...? I shouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> You and I clearly have very different definitions of speeding. But for clarities sake tell me... How fast was he going? And what is the designated speed limit on that street?




The most relevant speed... is he he should have been driving ZERO MPH into a crowd of people.

Estimates have him going about 40 mph... even if there were no one in front of him, including stopped vehicles, that's 15 mph over the speed limit in a city, which is 25 mph.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Would those of you saying that Heyer was not killed by the car agree that being hit by a car could cause a heart attack?

Is calling Heather Heyer morbidly obese based on some evidence, perhaps something you might share with the rest of us?  At the moment, it sounds like grasping for an excuse as to why Fields is not responsible for Heyer's death, or at least not directly responsible.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a screenshot from google maps of the site.  You can clearly see from the bricks along the sidewalk that there is a hill there.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Would those of you saying that Heyer was not killed by the car agree that being hit by a car could cause a heart attack?
> 
> Is calling Heather Heyer morbidly obese based on some evidence, perhaps something you might share with the rest of us?  At the moment, it sounds like grasping for an excuse as to why Fields is not responsible for Heyer's death, or at least not directly responsible.


Could have caused a heart attack doesn't satisfy the " beyond a reasonable" doubt clause needed to convict someone of such a serious crime, that carries a serious penalty.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Would those of you saying that Heyer was not killed by the car agree that being hit by a car could cause a heart attack?
> 
> Is calling Heather Heyer morbidly obese based on some evidence, perhaps something you might share with the rest of us?  At the moment, it sounds like grasping for an excuse as to why Fields is not responsible for Heyer's death, or at least not directly responsible.




They are just trying to defend the guy because they hate Liberals.  That's how deep their hate runs.  They take politics to a dangerous level.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Would those of you saying that Heyer was not killed by the car agree that being hit by a car could cause a heart attack?
> ...


I'm not defending the guy as much as being highly critcal of the narrative. Have been from day one. And as this heart attack story shows; my instincts were correct to do so. Personally... I'll wait for the jury trial, when actual verifiable facts take precedent over political motivation driven by a corrupt media.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




The youtube videos speak for themselves, dipshit.........it is getting harder and harder for this corporate entity we call "gubermint" to pull this bullshit off because everyone has the ability to tape and they have the forum to scrutinize these staged events which is why youtube is so big into censoring.

Dupes like you? You eat it up like manna from heaven and you are so easily deceived. You are unbelievably ignorant as well as being incredibly insecure that bragged about having guarded "felonies"! 8.5 percent sales tax doesn't equal a state income tax even though here in Texas you can write off what you have PAID in sales tax if you have all your receipts or you can simply take the median deduction of what you more than likely paid. You are so fucking stupid and ignorant on so many levels......"I's got a degree in criminal justice!!!" What a fucking oxymoron that is but that certainly flies right over that pointy head of yours......I.Q score for you? High 80's...low 90's on a good day of testing for you.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




It really is sad you think there is a difference in her dying from a heart attack instead of head trauma or something else.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Do you need a Kleenix.........sob, sob.......sniffle, sniffle......there, there.....there, there......


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sad...? There is a fucking difference. Holy shit! Are you really this stupid, or are you just trolling?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Uh no.  I never said I guarded felonies.  I guarded FELONY offenders.  You're the dipshit that thinks sales tax is an income tax.... 

You want to bring up intelligence testing?  Stop dude.  I was questioned about this before and proved it.  How about when you're driving around Kentucky looking to visit me to carry through with your threats I'll show you my cool diploma and stuff. 

And yeah... there just so happened to be several people there filming this staged incident including a lady from Canada that was there filming to criticize the protesters that caught it on her live feed...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




It doesn't matter how she died when he caused it.  None.  Zero.  Nadda.  Zilch.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




A whole lot from column A and a little bit from column B......you are not dealing with a mental giant.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You're not even a good troll.  You're a better troll when you are trying to be serious.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I guess you missed the part where it was stated she was NOT hit by a car.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The manner in which she died is the very thing that may determine in court if he killed her. You don't even know that she was one of the people caught up in the crash. For all we know she could merely have been staning to the side watching. How she died makes all the difference in the world. But don't let new evidence interfere with the verdict your court of public opinion handed down the day this happened... You keep on rocking with your scant, and incomplete facts.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




That's funny you've been arguing this whole time you knew where she was and now you are saying *"For all we know she could merely have been staning to the side watching."  *That tells me you've been talking out your ass this whole time.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


Clowns are never serious.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Hey dipshit. Find the post where I suggested I knew where she was. Don't worry... I'll wait. But don't post back in this thread till you find it. Buh-bye now...


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Dude, you are a fucking joke........"felons" doesn't make them dangerous, dipshit....having a certain amount of a controlled substance can put a "felony" on their record. 86 percent of alleged "criminals" were convicted of a victimless crime. You act like you are some kind of "bad ass" because you guarded "felons"? How much did that pay? About three bucks above minimum wage? Yeah, you are a BIG time "toughie".

Lewd-Dog sez???? "I got a cool diploma in criminal justice!!!!". Yeah, that's a big time skill you have attained there, "Einstein". Charlottesville was a disgustingly poorly pulled off media event and they seem to get worse with time......but stupid fucks like you fall for them every time.

AGAIN! I stand by my contention that your I.Q score is in the high 80's and would no way make it into the triple digits.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

I believe she is in a couple photos lying on the hood of a silver or white car with the Burgundy van behind that car. Numerous people say the same thing and matching FB photos of her seem to indicate the woman on the car was most likely Heyer, but who knows? Maybe it wasn't her? There is also video which claims to show people trying to resuscitate her and she is actually sitting up and seems to be somewhat alert.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Are you calling OffensivelyOpenMinded an it?  So far as I'm aware, OOM is the only one who has stated that Heyer was not hit by the car.  The OP link certainly says nothing of the sort; in fact, the text next to the video in the link specifically says Heyer was run over by a car, and Heyer's mother never says she was not hit.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I believe she is in a couple photos lying on the hood of a silver or white car with the Burgundy van behind that car. Numerous people say the same thing and matching FB photos of her seem to indicate the woman on the car was most likely Heyer, but who knows? Maybe it wasn't her? There is also video which claims to show people trying to resuscitate her and she is actually sitting up and seems to be somewhat alert.


I've challenged folks since the day this event took place to point Heyer out. For weeks. To date not one confirmed verifiable source has done so. I haven't looked the past 4 days or so, so that may have changed.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Her mother said she died of a heart attack and if that is her on the photos on top of the sedan, then she wasn't hit by the car or any car, but just scared to death. You can watch the videos and see that the woman on the hood of the sedan, if it's her...was not flung onto the hood, she was already on it.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I believe she is in a couple photos lying on the hood of a silver or white car with the Burgundy van behind that car. Numerous people say the same thing and matching FB photos of her seem to indicate the woman on the car was most likely Heyer, but who knows? Maybe it wasn't her? There is also video which claims to show people trying to resuscitate her and she is actually sitting up and seems to be somewhat alert.


What Facebook photos? Best I could find they locked and scrubbed her page within moments of releasing her name. I'd love a link if you've got one.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I believe she is in a couple photos lying on the hood of a silver or white car with the Burgundy van behind that car. Numerous people say the same thing and matching FB photos of her seem to indicate the woman on the car was most likely Heyer, but who knows? Maybe it wasn't her? There is also video which claims to show people trying to resuscitate her and she is actually sitting up and seems to be somewhat alert.



I haven't seen anything about that.  If you happen to have links to any of that, it would be appreciated.

So far as I know, all the media reports say that Heyer was struck by the car, and I've seen it reported that the police say she was struck by the car.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Her mother saying she died of a heart attack isn't relevant, as being struck by a car could cause a heart attack.  If Heyer was on top of the second car, that might mean she was not struck by the Challenger; however, she may have been struck by the car the Challenger hit.

Having just watched some of the videos again, I'm wondering if you are talking about the person in the green shirt who ends up on the hood of the white sedan with the black top.  If so, that person rolled onto the hood after being knocked onto the top of the car first.  If Heather Heyer was the person in the green shirt, she most definitely was struck by the Challenger.

You can see who I mean at the beginning of this video:


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I believe she is in a couple photos lying on the hood of a silver or white car with the Burgundy van behind that car. Numerous people say the same thing and matching FB photos of her seem to indicate the woman on the car was most likely Heyer, but who knows? Maybe it wasn't her? There is also video which claims to show people trying to resuscitate her and she is actually sitting up and seems to be somewhat alert.
> ...


Here's one of them.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 4, 2017)

heather's mom is heavy set, yet she is old and alive and never had a heart attack...

do you have doctor's records saying Heather had a pre existing heart condition?

What made you presume that?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I believe she is in a couple photos lying on the hood of a silver or white car with the Burgundy van behind that car. Numerous people say the same thing and matching FB photos of her seem to indicate the woman on the car was most likely Heyer, but who knows? Maybe it wasn't her? There is also video which claims to show people trying to resuscitate her and she is actually sitting up and seems to be somewhat alert.
> ...


I'm having a hard time finding the video that was claimed to be her sitting up and appearing to be aware so I asked a friend on Facebook to see if he can dig it up on YouTube. I don't remember the title and there's a buttload of videos that come back in a search for just her name. Hopefully he will find it soon.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Actually, I think you can hear the car accelerating before it is ever hit by the flagpole.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Wow, what an incredible coincidence.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Would those of you saying that Heyer was not killed by the car agree that being hit by a car could cause a heart attack?
> ...



If someone is hit by a car and then dies of a heart attack, I don't think there is likely to be reasonable doubt as to the cause of death.  This narrative seems to be based on the idea that Heyer was not actually struck by the car; all the reports seem to indicate she was struck, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> All of those people that were actually hit by the vehicle lived, so it's just a matter of fact she died from being morbidly obese and having a weak heart....plus being dumb and climbing on vehicles in the middle of the road.



I meant to comment on this earlier.  If 20 people are hit by a car, and 1 dies, does that automatically mean the person who died must have died of some other cause?  After all, the other 19 people survived.

If a plane crashes, and 2 out of 200 people survive, did the other 198 people not die from the crash?  After all, 2 people survived.  Or does it mean the 2 people could not have actually been on the plane?  After all, 198 people died.

I'm trying to point out the lack of logic in assuming that since other people survive a car crash, anyone who died must have died from causes other than the crash.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Man it is fun to get a rise out of you.  You're just jealous your only diploma was from graduating 6th grade.  

No really.  There is no need to try and defend myself to you any longer, and I've proven my statements on here on a consistent basis, including intelligence tests scores.  But hey... you keep rotting your brain with all the conspiracy theory bullshit.  In fact you should get off this forum right now and go spend the rest of the night doing it.

And actually... when I was working at the institution in 2002 I was making $14 and hour plus mandatory overtime, 80 hours of vacation a year, plus sick day, comp time, and personal days.  Worst decision I ever made was to quit that job and start a business.  If I had stayed this would be my 20th year.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Well then run along and fetch that post you claim I made about knowing which victim was Heyer. You talked that shit. Put up. Let's see it.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Sorry I got you murderer defenders mixed up.  Have you gotten proof that there wasn't a hill yet?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 4, 2017)

An fucking arial drone just so happened to be flying overhead when the crash happened...Two, apparently because the footage suddenly cuts to a completely different angle. Who edited the footage together? What are the chances of a drone just happening by at that particular moment..? WTF!?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Here is a photo of Heyer(allegedly) laying on top of the hood of the car. 

(*I didn't make this meme, I know it is insensitive but this was the quickest one I could find, if the admins want me to take it down, I will. Don't want to get banned for posting it for the purpose of illustrating my point*).
You look at her photos and then look at the body type of the woman on the hood....it looks like it is her.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Speeding down a hill... Details. They're important.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> An fucking arial drone just so happened to be flying overhead when the crash happened...Two, apparently because the footage suddenly cuts to a completely different angle. Who edited the footage together? What are the chances of a drone just happening by at that particular moment..? WTF!?


In a situation like that, the odds are pretty good.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Obviously your "diploma" didn't include English classes that included basic punctuation. You are incredibly illiterate and your writing abilities are utterly pathetic. You made 14 bucks an hour as recently as 2002 guarding "felony (snicker) offenders??? LMAO!!!! I haven't averaged less than 25 bucks an hour since 1995. The last time I averaged less than 14 an hour was back in 1987. I got all the benefits you claimed and more. I get generous per diems and put up at places like the Marriott when I travel. Twenty years guarding "felony offenders" had you stayed and not left in 2002?  Do the math, dipshit.........you were only 5 years in at the time.......Hmmmm? What would you be worth now working at a corrections facility with another 15 years under your belt? I bet you could have climbed to at least 17.50.......holy shit, dude....sometimes it's simply better to STFU. You have just given me some serious ammo.

Lewd-Dog SEZ??? In 2002 I made 14 dollars an hour! Count it, read it and weep!!!!!"

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 4, 2017)

And the helicopter crash is another awfully convenient WTF moment...Did they capture footage of something they don't want us to see?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> An fucking arial drone just so happened to be flying overhead when the crash happened...Two, apparently because the footage suddenly cuts to a completely different angle. Who edited the footage together? What are the chances of a drone just happening by at that particular moment..? WTF!?




Seeing as millions of people have drones these days... not all that big of a deal.  There was also a helicopter that crashed.  What's the chances of that?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Here is a photo of Heyer(allegedly) laying on top of the hood of the car.
> 
> (*I didn't make this meme, I know it is insensitive but this was the quickest one I could find, if the admins want me to take it down, I will. Don't want to get banned for posting it for the purpose of illustrating my point*).
> You look at her photos and then look at the body type of the woman on the hood....it looks like it is her.
> View attachment 147598


If that's her on the hood, that looks like one of the people who went flying due to the crash. If she's the one that went flying... A jury will convict.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Here is a photo of Heyer(allegedly) laying on top of the hood of the car.
> 
> (*I didn't make this meme, I know it is insensitive but this was the quickest one I could find, if the admins want me to take it down, I will. Don't want to get banned for posting it for the purpose of illustrating my point*).
> You look at her photos and then look at the body type of the woman on the hood....it looks like it is her.
> View attachment 147598



If that is Heyer on the hood, then she was definitely struck by the Challenger, as I pointed out earlier.  That person was knocked onto the top of the white sedan by the Challenger, then rolled/slid down to the hood, as seen in the video of the crash.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > An fucking arial drone just so happened to be flying overhead when the crash happened...Two, apparently because the footage suddenly cuts to a completely different angle. Who edited the footage together? What are the chances of a drone just happening by at that particular moment..? WTF!?
> ...



Yeah, with big crowds of protesters and the possibility of violence between opposing groups, it doesn't seem surprising at all that someone would want to record using a drone.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a photo of Heyer(allegedly) laying on top of the hood of the car.
> ...



Heyer couldn't have ended up on the hood of that car without a crane..........


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Are you funny in your own head?  Because you aren't in your posts.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Do you love yourself some commie sacks of shit?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> If that is Heyer on the hood, then she was definitely struck by the Challenger, as I pointed out earlier.  That person was knocked onto the top of the white sedan by the Challenger, then rolled/slid down to the hood, as seen in the video of the crash.



Yeah in some footage you can actually see blood on the windshield of the charger...It really seems as if she must have been on top of the silver vehicle (acting the fool..?) otherwise she would have been crushed between the two cars, instead of thrown...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I passed the GRE section of the writing test to qualify to teach.    Your punctuation kills baby seals.  It really is that bad, and you want to try and judge me.  

If I were still there I'd be making quite a bit.  Well let me set something straight here with little Dale.  I had a state job.  I was making a base salary around $14 an hour might have been a bit more, but I also had roll call, which is 30 minutes of mandatory overtime per shift.  When working holidays I'd get paid and get 12 hours paid comp time.  I had insurance that cost me zilch to go to the doctor.  I didn't have to pay into Social Security.  I was on the SRT team and got to go to all kinds of training all over the state.  I got discounts all over the place for working for the state... AND I got free tuition and my books were paid for.  It's funny you say ONLY 5 years.  You really don't have a clue about the washout rate with Corrections Officers.  And I left on my own, I was asked not to leave.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a photo of Heyer(allegedly) laying on top of the hood of the car.
> ...


If I were Fields, I would ask to have my trial moved out of of Albermale or however you spell it county. There is no way he can get a fair trial anywhere near there, even the judge was deeming him guilty of murder before he even got to stand trial. At the very least that judge should recuse himself for that comment.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > If that is Heyer on the hood, then she was definitely struck by the Challenger, as I pointed out earlier.  That person was knocked onto the top of the white sedan by the Challenger, then rolled/slid down to the hood, as seen in the video of the crash.
> ...


There was a black girl who was pinned in between the dodge and the sedan in front of it. Could be her blood.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 4, 2017)

Also, carefully analyze the rear view footage...as I've pointed out many times you can clearly see someone striking the charger with a bat (it even makes an audible sound)...before he even puts the pedal to the metal. Then what happens immediately afterward? The peaceful protesters fucking mob the charger and start wailing on it with bats, shattering the rear windshield! Is that something level headed people do...? That's when he hits reverse before he gets hauled out and ripped to pieces..


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

I heard they cremated her body right after the autopsy so that they could hide all the evidence!  And that she actually died of a heart attack because she was give vaccines as a kid, and her parents let her eat a lot of food high in fructose corn syrup and she also ate a lot of GMO vegetables.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Also, carefully analyze the rear view footage...as I've pointed out many times you can clearly see someone striking the charger with a bat (it even makes an audible sound)...before he even puts the pedal to the metal. Then what happens immediately afterward? The peaceful protesters fucking mob the charger and start wailing on it with bats, shattering the rear windshield! Is that something level headed people do...? That's when he hits reverse before he gets hauled out and ripped to pieces..



The car is struck by a flagpole, not a bat.  Also, I think you can hear the car accelerating before the flagpole hits it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > If that is Heyer on the hood, then she was definitely struck by the Challenger, as I pointed out earlier.  That person was knocked onto the top of the white sedan by the Challenger, then rolled/slid down to the hood, as seen in the video of the crash.
> ...



You can see the top of the white sedan (the top is black) in the video I linked in post #85.  No one is on top of it.  Then Heyer, or whoever the person in the green shirt is, is knocked onto the top.  It is at the very beginning of the video.  That person in the green shirt was not "acting the fool" on top of the sedan when the Challenger hit.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Do you enjoy posting responses that have nothing to do with what you're quoting?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 4, 2017)

Who was the dishonest mod that moved this to the conspiracy board? This is not a conspiracy theory, the deceased's mother flat out said she died of a heart attack, not from being hit by a car. This is not a conspiracy theory at all, it's fact from one of if not the most reliable source, the family of the deceased that actually spoke to the doctors. 

Somebody needs to fire the mod who moved this.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Correcting Lewd-dog, the 14 dollar an hour "felony offender watcher"......

"Well let me set something straight here with little Dale."

Correction: Well, let me set something straight with little Dale.

"I had a state job.  I was making a base salary around $14 an hour might have been a bit more, but I also had roll call, which is 30 minutes of mandatory overtime per shift."

Correction: I had a state job and I was making a base salary of around 14 an hour, might have been a bit more. I also had "roll call" which is 30 minutes of mandatory overtime per shift.

Comment: Whoop-de-friggin' do!!!!  A "gubermint" job strolling around a corrections facility with a baton guarding "felony offenders". Yeah, if you were guarding "hard core" criminals and your life was only worth 14 measly dollars an hour? What more can I say? LOL!

"When working holidays I'd get paid and get 12 hours paid comp time."
Correction: When working holidays, I'd get paid and get 12 hours in paid comp time.

Comment: You got paid for working holidays? Well, one would hope. You got compensated time and a half in PTO for working a holiday because you were low on the totem pole.......and you are bragging about that???

"I didn't have to pay into Social Security.  I was on the SRT team and got to go to all kinds of training all over the state.  I got discounts all over the place for working for the state."

So you are actually BRAGGING about sucking off the public teat and costing the tax payers money????? You certainly produced no product and you didn't bring in any income to the corporate entity that you were swinging a baton for....but yet you are PROUD of that? ROTFLMAO!!!!! It just keeps getting better!!!!!!!


"AND I got free tuition and my books were paid for.  It's funny you say ONLY 5 years.  You really don't have a clue about the washout rate with Corrections Officers.  And I left on my own, I was asked not to leave."

Free tuition to a "school" that didn't teach you how to punctuate.......wasted days, wasted nights. "Washout rates" of baton swinging morons that oversee a bunch of inmates that made the mistake of violating an act, statute or code? How fucking stupid does one have to be in order to fuck up even a low paying job that requires no type of manual labor or even critical thinking skills? A job with no skills required but to be able to pass a background check? ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I enjoy busting on leftards......and I am pretty damn good at it. Do you want to debate me? Do you want to discuss something with me??? Pick a topic.....I am one of the bad asses here and I am always up for a challenge. Leftards here don't present one. I have stated on many occasions that this forum is where leftards go that have been rejected by their own kind in other forums. 

Step up to the plate, young man.........I am here on the mound with an assortment of pitches. Let's see if you belong in the "Big Leagues".......


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


Why dide she run in front of a moving car? A death wish?


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> You ever heard that in high falls most people die of a heart attack before they hit the ground?  So if you push someone out of a plane and they have a heart attack before they hit the ground did you murder them?
> 
> In some states if you are a bartender and you are shown to over-serve someone and they drive drunk and kill someone you can be tried in connection with that person's death...
> 
> But here you are saying she didn't die from getting hit by a car because she had a heart attack.


Jump off a cliff and prove it to us.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 4, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Who was the dishonest mod that moved this to the conspiracy board? This is not a conspiracy theory, the deceased's mother flat out said she died of a heart attack, not from being hit by a car. This is not a conspiracy theory at all, it's fact from one of if not the most reliable source, the family of the deceased that actually spoke to the doctors.
> 
> Somebody needs to fire the mod who moved this.



the goyim know...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Source: Her mother.
> 
> Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.
> 
> ...



You are seriously fucking stupid


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...




good to know we have antifa communists moderating this forum


----------



## Gracie (Sep 5, 2017)

This whole thread:

oy


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Her death is a direct result of his purposeful actions.  It is the definition of murder.



Those antifa creeps were out to get him, of this I have no doubt. He panicked trying to get out of the situation the charlottesville authorities corralled him into. If the bloodthirsty mob had gotten hold of him, he'd be the one dead right now. You biased reality deniers want to pretend to know what was going on in his head and to that I say fuck you.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 5, 2017)

NBC is now pushing conspiracy theories? I knew they were fake news but wow conspiracies?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


Ah, makes sense now. Hater mod moves thread because he has a personal problem with my postings in the past. This is not a conspiracy theory. The mother says, in the video....that she died instantly from a heart attack, dipshit. How is posting what she said, video and all....a conspiracy theory? It's not.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Don't feel too bad. The same thing happened to my thread I started pointing out that no one had identified Heyer in any video. Some people are so heavy invested in the media narrative, they will prop it up come Hell or high water...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Well Dale, this is a message board and I could care less about if my punctuation is perfect.  You do know an ellipsis is only 3 dots not 7 right?  You also don't have a fucking clue about most prisons, as generally most don't carry a baton, and for someone who acts like they are so smart, you would know it is called a PR-24.  In most prisons you have nothing but a 'man down' radio, that has a button you push if there is an incident.  No critical thinking skills?  No other qualifications?  Yeah... I was on the SRT team for 3 and half years which had had physical and specialized training requirements.  But despite you bragging about how smart you are, you probably don't have a fucking clue what an SRT team is because of all the chem-trails you've inhaled over the years.  Right?  Just keep blaming all your failures in life on someone else Dale, that's what you do.

As from the rest of your post, it sounds like you were locked up once and got fucked by Big Bubba and it has made you bitter.  I understand why you are the way you are now.  Carry on.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


He's not too sharp.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone please join me in a moment of silence for Vastator and OffensivelyOpenMinded's brains.  Unfortunately they've passed on to hopefully a better place.
> ...


Who said she wasn't hit by the car?  They have video of her being hit by the car, don't they?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


How sharp are the people who took the media's word that she was run over? Without evidence no less? Baa... Baa...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


No, you're as stupid as the OP


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Do they? Please point out that video. The one that clearly, and legitimate identified Heather Heyer. Link please. Its all I've asked for since day one.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


If the autopsy results are in, I'd like to hear them.  Obviously, the mom is saying she is consoled that Heather died instantly, but think about it---the massive shock of being struck by a car could easily set off a heart attack. I suppose that's being kept under wraps as evidence for the trial, right?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


If she's such a big woman, I shouldn't think it would be that hard to identify her.  I was just asking a question.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


OHH yeah... The autopsy... Another thing I found suspicious from day one. That they never made public from day one.  The media you worship just let you sheep carry on in your rage, with visions of her being run over like a cat in the street. I at least had the wherewithal to question why details such as these; which are made common knowledge as soon as they are known; were withheld from the public... I knew why, even when I didn't know the details... it was done to manipulate the sheep, and craft the outrage. Don't be a sheep your whole life.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 you shouldn't  think...? I disagree. You should think! Don't assume. Ask. Which one, in the video is she? No one source with any authority has conclusively ID'd her. Why? The same reason that they didn't tell you that she died of a heart attack? Do you think the events that have transpired in the weeks following this incident may have been different, if others asked these same questions I did? If the information was made public when know? The answer is an obvious yes. So why did they, and do they still let the ignorance persist?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Are you sure when autopsy results are evidence in an upcoming trial that they are immediately released to the public?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I'm not so sure the forensics experts have not been able to identify who was struck based on detailed examination of the many videos that were collected.  I'd bet you a nickel she was struck by the car or the guy wouldn't have been charged as he was.  Some of the charges didn't come until the day after.  They were still reviewing the vids and interviewing witnesses.  The D.A. was careful.  Your argument is nuts.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You were played like a fiddle.  The music has stopped. Youre allowed to stop dancing...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

_Charlottesville activist David Vaughn Straughn, 36, was standing just a foot away from Heyer when she was mowed down, he told the Daily News.
“I saw her body, badly hurt. She was bleeding ... I screamed ‘Medic!’... They showed up right away,” said Straughn._

Charlottesville victim Heather Heyer to be buried Wednesday

I don't believe heart attacks cause bleeding.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Nope!  YOU were played like a fiddle!


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What are you, 5?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


But you were played like a fool....  your and Dale's conspiracy mongers sold you a bill of goods... which they knew you would buy in to, that Heather was not murdered cuz she died from a heart....!   Wake up!  You are being lead by the tugging of your nose by people who want to cause chaos and mayhem!!!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It varies between states from my understanding. There was a forensic report done but it wasn't released to the public for some reason.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Led? Silly... I posed these questions the day after the incident. This new information serves only to prove my suspicions were spot on. Unlike many leftists I don't allow the media to influence my emotions, or actions. I was miles ahead of the curve on this one. Stay tuned for the release of face book postings, and pictures that show her as an agitator as well. Another one I called when no one else would ask the question of why her Facebook page was pulled down...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Source: Her mother.
> 
> Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.
> 
> ...


^ Check out the excuse making for the Alt-Right NAZI murderer.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Finally got the video where Heyer(if she is the obese woman in green who was thrown over the back hood of the sedan) is seen sitting up and appearing to be dazed but alert. It was in the Faith Goldy video




Link to video:


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Sounds like some projecting going on right there............


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is the picture of the woman on the hood again...seems to be the same woman in the Faith Goldy video. Same shirt, same hair color, same obese body shape.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Here is the picture of the woman on the hood again...seems to be the same woman in the video. Same shirt, same hair color, same obese body shape.
> View attachment 147638


Kinda looks like she was struck.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This whole thread:
> 
> oy


They are trying sooooooo hard, aren't they?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the picture of the woman on the hood again...seems to be the same woman in the video. Same shirt, same hair color, same obese body shape.
> ...


If this woman is Heyer, she was actually struck or thrown over the back hood over to the front hood because she was climbing on the back hood from looking at the best video, it's still too hard to tell if she was on the hood when the Dodge hit the back of the sedan, or was directly hit and went flying over the car onto the front hood. We still don't even know if it is Heyer though. The woman on the ground in the Faith Goldy video appears hurt but alive still. Her mom said she died instantly from a heart attack and felt no pain in the video I posted in the OP. So this woman may not even be Heyer at all.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

Glad to see this thread where it belongs.....


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Glad to see this thread where it belongs.....


Yup. In the lefty safe space...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see this thread where it belongs.....
> ...


If the woman in green is Heyer, I'm wondering why the docs would tell her mother she died instantly from a heart attack when you can clearly see she is alive in the FG video, sitting up getting some help from bystanders? Is it even legal to lie to the next of kin about how and when their family member died?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see this thread where it belongs.....
> ...


Is that your standard excuse for your tin-foil conspiracies?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Found a pic of Bodee riding her hog.






Bodee be like: " Hold onto muh nipples, Helga! We're going for one hell of a ride!"


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's possible that she had the heart attack after being struck, but not the moment she was struck; you can see the same woman in green lying on the ground later in the video.  Perhaps she died of a heart attack during the 2 minutes or so between seeing her sitting up and seeing her again supine on the road.

It's possible that isn't Heyer.

Perhaps the mother misunderstood the explanation given to her about Heyer's death.

It could be that whoever told the mother that Heyer died instantly of a heart attack was not a medical professional, and misunderstood or misrepresented the facts.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Who was the dishonest mod that moved this to the conspiracy board? This is not a conspiracy theory, the deceased's mother flat out said she died of a heart attack, not from being hit by a car. This is not a conspiracy theory at all, it's fact from one of if not the most reliable source, the family of the deceased that actually spoke to the doctors.
> 
> Somebody needs to fire the mod who moved this.



The two things are not mutually exclusive.  Being hit by a car might cause a heart attack.  The mother did not say that Heather Heyer was not hit by a car.  Your assumption that Heyer having a heart attack precludes her having been hit by a car (along with some other posts that have been made in the thread) are likely why this was moved.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> NBC is now pushing conspiracy theories? I knew they were fake news but wow conspiracies?



NBC didn't push any conspiracy theory.  The link simply shows a short video of Heather Heyer's mother talking about her daughter's death, including saying she died of a heart attack.

Some posters have woven that quote into a theory that Heyer was never hit by a car.  The NBC link never states or implies that Heyer was not struck.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Go to the video I linked to in post #85.  You can see the hood of the white sedan before the Challenger strikes it.  No one is climbing on it.  The woman in green is pretty clearly thrown onto the hood by being struck.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Go to the video I linked to in post #85.  You can see the hood of the white sedan before the Challenger strikes it.  No one is climbing on it.  The woman in green is pretty clearly thrown onto the hood by being struck.



lamestream media that reports she was 'run over' but that's clearly not the case.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Found a pic of Bodee riding her hog.
> 
> View attachment 147639
> 
> Bodee be like: " Hold onto muh nipples, Helga! We're going for one hell of a ride!"


Not even close.....but I appreciate your fascination with me.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 5, 2017)

Vastator said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


We assume, we pretend that it is this woman on the car





but we do not see her face. nothing definitive, no picture of Heatther Heyer before the accident.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


True there simply isnt enough confirmed evidence to determine Heathers role, and location at the time of the accident.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 5, 2017)

It is strange that there is no picture of Heather Heyer before the accident a lot of video circulates and pictures. if we could have the information, but it does not seem possible


----------



## Vastator (Sep 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> It is strange that there is no picture of Heather Heyer before the accident a lot of video circulates and pictures. if we could have the information, but it does not seem possible


There has been a rather deliberate information blackout, so to speak when it comes to Heather Heyer. Not one source has been willing to conclusively identify her from any of the videos, or pictures. Her facebook page was scrubbed immediately upon release of her name to the public. And even her actual cause of death hasnt been officially released. We only know of her heart attack from her mother. There is an awful lot of effort being applied to maintain the narrative that was started by the media on the first day.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Sure it is possible she died from the heart attack after being hit. Never said it wasn't.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Found a pic of Bodee riding her hog.
> ...


That is all you. She's your doppelganger.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I don't see any numbered posts so you might have to repost it. Probably because I don't use the app or something.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Nope...not at all...but again thank you for being so obsessed with me.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



You have to look at the very beginning of the video, as the woman is thrown into the air between the 2 and 3 second mark.


In this one you can see the woman in green being knocked into the air at about 2:00, from a slightly different view.  It's harder to see what she was doing prior to the crash, though.  However, it also shows people calling out, "Medic!" while surrounding the woman on the ground.  You also see a bit of blood on the windshield of the white car.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It does look like whoever she was.. She was on the back hood of the car that was hit and the impact catapulted her to the front hood though. Makes more sense than she was pinned between the cars.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 5, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I cannot see anyone on the car before the crash.  The green shirt is pretty easy to pick out, and it isn't visible until the woman is knocked into the air.  If it is Heyer, media reports and police reports all seem to indicate she was walking across the street when the Challenger hit the crowd and her.  I guess it's possible the woman was sitting on the trunk or rear bumper, but I don't see anything that would indicate that to be the case.  Also, if the woman were sitting on the trunk area, I would think she would have been more likely to go off the back rather than fly over the car, or to have her legs pinned between the two vehicles if her legs were dangling over the back.  Getting knocked into the air and forward seems to indicate an impact with the Challenger.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 5, 2017)

Death through stupidity.

Nothing see here.

Move along quietly.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I don't know a lot about prisons, but I know enough that I wouldn't work in one and especially for the measly sum of 14 bucks an hour. You are easily the most insecure poster here. "I's got me a deeeegreee in criminal justice paid by da gubermint!!!! Wanna see my grades????"

Dude, you are a fucking joke......seriously. LOL!


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 5, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Buttecea SEZ???? "You must be a fat leftard because you are projecting!!! Do you see how clever I am???"

Buttecea was added to my "Why Does She Even Bother?" files..... a very long time ago. SMH


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Nope, not insecure, I'm honest.  If I tell you something about myself, whether in real life or on the internet, it is true and I'll prove it.

Besides, you have no room to call anyone a fucking joke, you threatened to drive to my house to fight over a message forum.  That's about as pathetic as it gets.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


It doesn't look like that at all. There is no one visibly seen on the back of that car in any video.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Sure it is possible she died from the heart attack after being hit. *Never said it wasn't.*


Liar...



OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> *She was not hit by the car*, she was climbing on the car in front of the one he hit, in between the burgundy van and the car he hit. She basically was scared to death.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If she was in between the cars she would have been pinned. Just because you can't see her from that angle on the back hood of the car doesn't mean she couldn't have been laying across it, and once the impact happened it catapulted her over onto the front hood.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it is possible she died from the heart attack after being hit. *Never said it wasn't.*
> ...


I was saying she wasn't hit by the Dodge, dipshit. I didn't say her injuries from getting tossed over to the front hood couldn't have been why she had a heart attack.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Heather was not the woman in green who flew over the car Fields' hit.

She was the woman being given CPR on the other side of the cars.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Do you have links to photos that can be verified? Please post them if you do.


----------



## Toro (Sep 6, 2017)

The poorly educated racist alt-right is hilarious!

lol


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Toro said:


> The poorly educated racist alt-right is hilarious!
> 
> lol


I'm much more educated than you are, I can guarantee that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It's not rocket science figuring out the woman who died of a heart attack was the woman being given CPR. But for you dumb fuckers, too stupid to find this yourself...

_
As she reached the corner of Water Street and Fourth, she saw the woman who was killed, 32-year-old paralegal Heather Heyer, lying on the concrete. *She was receiving CPR*, but her body was already limp, Beaufort said.

“It put me in a sort of daze. I’ve never seen anything like that,” she said, almost disbelievingly. “That girl died right there in front of me. I’ll live with it for the rest of my life.”

Charlottesville residents recall horror of car attack: 'Bodies writhing, blood everywhere'_​


----------



## Vastator (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your article does not positively identify Heather Heyer in any photograph. So you are just making shit up and guessing. Just like everyone else has.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


She wasn't tossed over anyone's hood. That's merely your imagination speaking for you again. And even had she been the woman thrown over that car, that woman was thrown over the car because Fields hit that woman with his car, sending her flying over the car he slammed into.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


The article states she was the one receiving CPR. The woman in green is never seen being resuscitated. In fact, she is seen being helped to sit up -- you know, the polar opposite of being resuscitated.

Dayam, you idiots are retarded.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Idiot. Then why is she(if this woman is even Heyer)laying on the front hood then?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Name calling does nothing to show that the person in the video you say is Heather Heyer, is Heather Heyer. What part of confirmed don't you grasp? Your interpretation, as valuable as you think it is... Is worthless in the context of confirmed evidence. But keep guessing with the best of em', and passing it off as fact. Me I'll wait for actual facts, from vetted, authoritative sources.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


a) it's not Heather Heyer;

b) she's laying on that hood because that it was where she landed after going airborne as a result of being struck by Fields' car.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How do you know it isn't her?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 6, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Don't forget to tell everyone how smart you are, boy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


My G-d, how retarded are you?

The article plainly states Heather Heyer was being given CPR.

_As she reached the corner of Water Street and Fourth, she saw the woman who was killed, *32-year-old paralegal Heather Heyer, lying on the concrete.* *She was receiving CPR*, but her body was already limp, Beaufort said.

“It put me in a sort of daze. I’ve never seen anything like that,” she said, almost disbelievingly. “That girl died right there in front of me. I’ll live with it for the rest of my life.”

Charlottesville residents recall horror of car attack: 'Bodies writhing, blood everywhere'_​


----------



## bodecea (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The poorly educated racist alt-right is hilarious!
> ...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If she was struck by the Dodge, she would have been pinned, idiot...not thrown over the hood.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


For one, because you think it is and you're an abject imbecile.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you've got nothing. Just as I thought. And I don't know if it is her or not...that should have been clear to you when I said (if that is Heyer)....but obviously you have reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Not necessarily. Depends on how close to the car she was in front of Fields. People hit often roll up onto the hood of the car that strikes them.

Here's an example ... *warning, extremely graphic....*


That person goes airborne immediately and their body flies forward.

If the woman in green was even a few feet behind the car Fields' hit, she could easily have been tossed over it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Apples and oranges, there was no car infront of that guy to pin him between.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You're an imbecile. I've already produced an article stating Heyer received CPR, which there's zero evidence the woman in green ever did. So yes, even saying, "if that is Heyer," demonstrates you're retarded since there's no chance the woman in green is Heyer.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


That person went airborne the instant he was struck. Just like the woman in green.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Actually there is and I already posted it. In Faith Goldy's video it shows the girl in green receiving some sort of aid...at the time she is sitting up and appears hurt and in a daze, but still conscious. Let me go grab that video for you....brb


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're one stupid fuck...it's not even the same kind of situation.

Oh and here you go:


And....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun is all fail.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


No need - I've seen it. Nowhere in any video is the woman in green seen being resuscitated.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What a dishonest, cowardly little worm you are. I even posted a screencap, it's the girl in green exactly....you're scared ass doesn't want to find out you were wrong.

Pathetic.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun is all fail.


LOL

That would be your overactive imagination speaking for you again.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Great, at what time in any video is the woman in green seen being given CPR...?

Either post that you you reveal you're the abject imbecile I know you are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don't even know why I'm bothering with a total dipshit like you...but have you ever stopped to think they gave her CPR after Faith Goldy moved on? I mean, this was literally just minutes after the crash took place.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You don't understand. Regressives like him and others are never wrong and know everything regardless if it's true or not.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

miketx said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know, they're trashy people pretending to be do gooders. No principles and no ethics. Dishonest liars to the bone.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



It seems very unlikely that laying on the back of the car would lead to someone being knocked up and forward as the woman in green was.  The force of the impact would hit the white car, not the woman laying on top of it, which would tend to make the car jump forward beneath her.  It might make sense if the woman was knocked over after the Challenger hit the white car, but that's not the case.  She looks to have been knocked into the air before the impact with the Challenger.  In this video the show things frame by frame, and you can see the woman's feet in the air at about 0:35, before the text about people on the opposite side appears, and before the white car is hit.  Sorry about all the text, I just use this video because it's shown frame by frame.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

miketx said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Great, another moron chimes in.

Moron, what part of, _*"she saw the woman who was killed, 32-year-old paralegal Heather Heyer, lying on the concrete. She was receiving CPR*, but her body was already limp_," confuses you?


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


None of it confused me. I just say that you lie 24/7 and do not have a moral bone on your body. As for me being a moron, lol! That's just typical regressive scum talk when they are called out for what they are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You would expect her to be pinned in between the vehicles if she was hit by the challenger. Look at the first frame of the video you posted...look at the damage and tell me you don't think it was possible she was sitting on the back hood, not in front of the vehicle..and as was flung over the top the front hood? Look at how the back of the car looks. The way it's smashed in and up, could have flung her of she was sitting on the car.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



That assumes she was close enough to the white car that there would not have been room for her to be knocked into the air.  There is no reason that I can see to make such an assumption, and in fact, since the woman in green is clearly thrown into the air, there is reason to assume otherwise.

As far as the woman laying on the back of the car, here's a small experiment you can do to show what I think would have occurred.  If you have anything like a decently sized toy car available, put something on top of it.  If not, a big enough book works fine.  Put a smaller, lighter object on top of the car, or book, or whatever you are using.  Hit the back of the thing you are using.  You'll see that the item on top does not go flying forward and into the air, but instead will actually end up moving toward the back of whatever it was on top of (or more accurately, the thing it was on top of will move forward while the object on top will stay still or move forward more slowly).  

The woman in green was almost certainly knocked into the air by the Challenger hitting her.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


*Faun:* _Great, at what time in any video is the woman in green seen being given CPR...? Either post that you you reveal you're the abject imbecile I know you are._

*OffensivelyOpenMinded:* _Sorry, can't produce any such video because the woman in green is never seen being resuscitated._

*Faun:* _Thanks for proving you're the abject imbecile I know you are._


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Imbecile... there's no video in existence showing anybody on the trunk of that car. 

You're literally making shit up out of whole cloth and then building a false narrative around it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Shut up you dishonest faggot. Not even interested in discussing anything with a lying sack of shit with no integrity. Ignored.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



The woman's feet can be seen in the air before the white sedan is hit.  As I said, at the 0:35 mark of the video you can see her feet/legs in the air, and the white sedan has not been hit yet at that point.  She is already in the process of hitting the roof of the car when you can see it move from being impacted, at around the 0:47 mark.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


So? Stay stupid. I'm still gonna post how ignorant you are proving yourself to be even of you're not interested.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 6, 2017)

By the way, That wasn't directed at you, Montrovant. It was directed at Faun.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

Tips for Pedestrian Safety | AAA Exchange

*Walk in Safe Places*

Use crosswalks when crossing the street. If a crosswalk is unavailable, be sure to find the most well-lit spot on the road to cross and wait for a long enough gap in traffic to make it safely across the street.
Stay on *sidewalks *whenever possible. If a sidewalk is not available, be sure to walk on the far side of the road facing traffic. This will help increase your visibility to drivers.
Avoid walking along highways or other *roadways *where pedestrians are prohibited.


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 6, 2017)

And always, always, ALWAYS, keep an eye out for terrorists ramming their cars into crowds.

Failure to do so will result in conservative scorn and derision directed toward your dead body.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2017)

Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....

Here is a video recorded by *Marissa K Blair*. Here's her story --> Here's What You Should Know About Heather Heyer, the Woman Killed at the Charlottesville Rally

Marissa says she was friends with Heather Heyer and was with Heather when she died.

Here is the video ... the thing to note is that they are on the passenger side of the vehicles in the crash, which is also where the woman being resuscitated is seen -- the woman in green ended up on the driver's side.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There are shit smearing victims of Down's Syndrome that would give you a run for the money when it comes to an I.Q score.....


----------



## Dalia (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....
> 
> Here is a video recorded by *Marissa K Blair*. Here's her story --> Here's What You Should Know About Heather Heyer, the Woman Killed at the Charlottesville Rally
> 
> ...


So in the link and the video you propose where is Heather appearing on the video ? and to another post you speak of blood everywhere where is the blood on the images? I can show you pictures of people after a car plowed a into pedestrians and there is blood everywhere on the ground which is not the case here and more how is it that the windscreen is not damaged after the woman in green was hit?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....
> 
> Here is a video recorded by *Marissa K Blair*. Here's her story --> Here's What You Should Know About Heather Heyer, the Woman Killed at the Charlottesville Rally
> 
> ...




Can a video reveal the inner working of whatshisname's mind? Stop presuming it was intentional when there's no evidence to support that theory. It definitely looks like he panicked to me, what with all the chaos the authorities just let unfold.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 6, 2017)

At first i believe it was the girl we see in this vidéo, *Graphic Content*  ( at 23 seconde ) to be Heather because of the color of her hair she's wearing black pants and the way she fall on the ground.

And this picture of Heather it does not look like the woman in green who is hit by the car either.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

Virginia has the felony murder rule:



> *§ 18.2-33*
> *Felony homicide defined; punishment*
> The killing of one accidentally, contrary to the intention of the parties, while in the prosecutionof some felonious act other than those specified in §§ 18.2-31 and 18.2-32, is murder of the second degree and is punishable by confinement in a state correctional facility for not less than five years nor more than forty years.



The Nazi committed a felony by intentionally driving a motor vehicle at high speed into a group of pedestrians. His intent regarding Heather's death, and whether or not she was actually struck by the vehicle or died of a heart attack from fear or exertion related to his felonious act, is irrelevant. Under Virginia law, he murdered her. Period.

Yrs,
USMB resident retired prosecutor


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> Virginia has the felony murder rule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm no law expert but it says right there "while in the prosecution of some felonious act"...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia has the felony murder rule:
> ...


Not sure how you are confused? But as a Trump supporter, I recognize you are fundamentally brain damaged.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone know any crisis actors?


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



There is such a thing as TOO much information that sets you up to be busted on. I believe that you had a shitty job guarding prisoners that violated an act, statute or code for the princely sum of 14 dollars an hour. What I am still scratching my head about is why you would brag about it.

I threatened to drive by your house??? Bald face lie.......I threatened to "fight"? Yet another lie. I plainly stated that I travel a lot for work and if you have a problem with what I post here and believe I wouldn't say it in real time? Guess again......your shitty reading comprehension skills must be why you were only suited for a baby sitting gig at the county correction facility.

(snicker)


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...



It's clear what the law states. If you kill someone accidentally while committing a felony, you're charged with murder. What felonious act was he committing before the impact? Driving on a road?


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

§ 18.2-422. Prohibition of wearing of masks in certain places; exceptions
It shall be unlawful for any person over 16 years of age to, with the intent to conceal his identity, wear any mask, hood or other device whereby a substantial portion of the face is hidden or covered so as to conceal the identity of the wearer, to be or appear in any public place, or upon any private property in this Commonwealth without first having obtained from the owner or tenant thereof consent to do so in writing. However, the provisions of this section shall not apply to persons (i) wearing traditional holiday costumes; (ii) engaged in professions, trades, employment or other activities and wearing protective masks which are deemed necessary for the physical safety of the wearer or other persons; (iii) engaged in any bona fide theatrical production or masquerade ball; or (iv) wearing a mask, hood or other device for bona fide medical reasons upon (a) the advice of a licensed physician or osteopath and carrying on his person an affidavit from the physician or osteopath specifying the medical necessity for wearing the device and the date on which the wearing of the device will no longer be necessary and providing a brief description of the device, or (b) the declaration of a disaster or state of emergency by the Governor in response to a public health emergency where the emergency declaration expressly waives this section, defines the mask appropriate for the emergency, and provides for the duration of the waiver. The violation of any provisions of this section is a Class 6 felony.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



He's charged with four felonies; three counts of malicious wounding and one count of hit and run:



> *§ 18.2-51.2*
> *Aggravated malicious wounding; penalty*
> A. If any person maliciously shoots, stabs, cuts or wounds any other person, or by any means causes bodily injury, with the intent to maim, disfigure, disable or kill, he shall be guilty of a Class 2 felony if the victim is thereby severely injured and is caused to suffer permanent and significant physical impairment.





> *§ 46.2-894. Duty of driver to stop, etc., in event of accident involving injury or death or damage to attended property; penalty.*
> The driver of any vehicle involved in an accident in which a person is killed or injured or in which an attended vehicle or other attended property is damaged shall immediately stop as close to the scene of the accident as possible without obstructing traffic, as provided in § 46.2-888, and report his name, address, driver's license number, and vehicle registration number forthwith to the State Police or local law-enforcement agency, to the person struck and injured if such person appears to be capable of understanding and retaining the information, or to the driver or some other occupant of the vehicle collided with or to the custodian of other damaged property. The driver shall also render reasonable assistance to any person injured in such accident, including taking such injured person to a physician, surgeon, or hospital if it is apparent that medical treatment is necessary or is requested by the injured person.
> 
> Where, because of injuries sustained in the accident, the driver is prevented from complying with the foregoing provisions of this section, the driver shall, as soon as reasonably possible, make the required report to the State Police or local law-enforcement agency and make a reasonable effort to locate the person struck, or the driver or some other occupant of the vehicle collided with, or the custodian of the damaged property, and report to such person or persons his name, address, driver's license number, and vehicle registration number.
> ...



So, because he committed 4 felonies, the death of Heather Heyer is felony murder - murder in the second degree under Virginia law.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

§ 18.2-42.1. Acts of violence by mob
Any and every person composing a mob which commits an act of violence as defined in § 19.2-297.1 shall be guilty of that act of violence and, upon conviction, shall be punished as provided in the section of this title which makes that act of violence unlawful.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

PixieStix said:


>


Those girls have entirely different noses AND chins; are you seriously suggesting they're the same person?! Delusional!!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> So, because he committed 4 felonies, the death of Heather Heyer is felony murder - murder in the second degree under Virginia law.



* Definition of malicious *

:  having or showing a desire to cause harm to someone :  given to, marked by, or arising from


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2017)

You know what I find very odd? There just happened to be a drone video taping right above when this supposedly happened. Strange.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Get new glasses.......


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

You're going to have to prove malice aka intent to cause harm to get those charges to stick.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> § 18.2-42.1. Acts of violence by mob
> Any and every person composing a mob which commits an act of violence as defined in § 19.2-297.1 shall be guilty of that act of violence and, upon conviction, shall be punished as provided in the section of this title which makes that act of violence unlawful.


What's your point? None of the victims of the Nazi were committing acts of violence.

I believe that law enforcement authorities in Virginia have charged some of the other Nazis who assaulted counter-protestors, and that others are under investigation.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 6, 2017)

I can't find an autopsy report. Does anyone have a link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> You're going to have to prove malice aka intent to cause harm to get those charges to stick.


You need to get a law degree before you tell a former prosecutor what she has to prove. 

Hit and run felony doesn't require malicious intent, it's a strict liability crime. He hit, both property and people, and he most definitely ran - it's all on video and LEOs will testify as to the events surrounding his capture.

Yes, the state will have to provide intent re: malicious wounding charges. Juries are always a crap shoot, but from the videos I've seen, I'd have great confidence in the likelihood of achieving conviction on those charges, too.

But the indefensible hit and run is sufficent basis upon which to gain a felony murder conviction.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > § 18.2-42.1. Acts of violence by mob
> ...



Someone can be seen striking the vehicle with a stick of some sort before he hits anyone. That is technically violence. Why would a person do that unless they were already out to get the guy? He's got that hairstyle...surrounded by an angry mob looking for 'nazi' or 'altright' types...what happened before the cameras focused on him? I can venture a guess...


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


You are insane.

Girl in first video capture has thinner nose, no prominent bump, and substantially shorter chin.

Girl in second video capture has very prominent bump in thicker nose, and much longer chin.

You do realize that with 7 BILLION humans on the planet, over half of them female, there are many, many brunette women who bear a strong resemblance to other brunette women?

You're a perfect example of why eye witness identification is notoriously unreliable and results in many, many false convictions.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

Look at how the so-called peaceful counter protesters treat this guy just because they *think* he's alt-right


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Post a link to that video, please. I've heard right wing morons making this claim repeatedly - most often at this den of alt right scum - but I've not once seen video evidence of this. I'm certainly open to seeing it, if it exists.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




$14 an hour back then was not bad money... and as I said when you counted in mandatory overtime it was even more than that... and also checks were worth more because I didn't have to pay into Social Security, and yes there were several perks including GREAT insurance, lots of paid time off, and free tuition for furthering education.  I'm sorry you can't comprehend that it was a job that had a value a lot more than just $14 an hour.

Dude, everyone in that thread saw what you wrote and busted your balls on it.  It's not a lie... you are only trying to deny it because it is an offense that would get you banned.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




The person only struck the car with a bat as he came flying past them towards the crowd.  It's a flat out lie.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...



The first picture is a straight on shot, the second one she is turned slightly. Anytime someone takes a pic from the side you can see more of their nose, moron


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> The person only struck the car with a bat as he came flying past them towards the crowd.  It's a flat out lie.



That's not true, and even if it was it only shows that the mob was already violent because hitting a speeding car is not something rational people do. Immediately after the collision the mob attacks his vehicle like a bunch of zombies from a horror movie, smashing the rear window with bats, then they get run over as he tries to escape.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> I can't find an autopsy report. Does anyone have a link? Thanks in advance.


Autopsy reports are almost never made public during the pendency of a criminal case, and very rarely afterward except with the express consent of family. They are not public record and are not subject to FOIA but rather are considered medical records subject to HIPAA protections.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > The person only struck the car with a bat as he came flying past them towards the crowd.  It's a flat out lie.
> ...




When you see a speeding car heading straight for a large crowd of innocent people?  Yeah I can totally understand why someone hit it with a bat.  And yes it is true.  Show me a video that shows anything different.


----------



## miketx (Sep 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....
> 
> Here is a video recorded by *Marissa K Blair*. Here's her story --> Here's What You Should Know About Heather Heyer, the Woman Killed at the Charlottesville Rally
> 
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I'm not a moron, I'm a Mensa IQ, Georgetown JD, former prosecutor with hundreds of hours in criminal justice training including identification of witnesses.

However, it takes only common sense and reasonably good vision to see that those two women are not the same person - even with one at an angle. That doesn't effect the length of chin, width of nose or width of face - because Adam Lanza's former classmate has a fatter face than Jim Foley's sister.

I shouldn't have even dignified your insanity with a reply - anyone who denigrates the memories of butchered children, teachers and dedicated journalists is the lowest form of scum and doesn't deserve to suck shit from my asshole. Buh bye, freak!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> When you see a speeding car heading straight for a large crowd of innocent people?  Yeah I can totally understand why someone hit it with a bat.  And yes it is true.  Show me a video that shows anything different.



Sorry but the crowd was not innocent, they were very angry and hostile towards anyone who seemed out of place.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > When you see a speeding car heading straight for a large crowd of innocent people?  Yeah I can totally understand why someone hit it with a bat.  And yes it is true.  Show me a video that shows anything different.
> ...




Non sequitur.  We are talking about the car incident in particular.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




14 bucks an hour back in 2003 is decent money if you have no marketable skills. It's just barely better than working at a 7/11.  You didn't pay into Social Security because you had to contribute to the state ran retirement plan OR you were not getting anything put towards this Ponzi scheme that is S.S. Great perks like time off? You think your "gubermint" job is the only job that provides PTO or provides free tuition for degrees? You would be wrong on that front as well.


Now, for the last part of your pathetic post......show me where I said that I would drive by your house........that post should be EASY to find. Your little leftard pals don't worry me none......they are as pathetic as you are and equally disgusting.

Now go ahead and brag about your 14 dollar an hour job that required no skills. I bet you were a fat sack of shit walking around the corrections facility with your chubby finger on the "panic button" if an inmate looked at you cross ways.
How far over your belt buckle does one's gut need to hang in order to work for the "gubermint" correction facility?

(snicker)


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...


Someone calls you a name and it is an absolute travesty. But you insult throughout this thread and it is justified? Oh it must be cause you're so smart ....Oh and I am not insane. I am just very curious. Buh-bye smart ass


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> I'm not a moron, I'm a Mensa IQ, Georgetown JD, former prosecutor with hundreds of hours in criminal justice training including identification of witnesses.
> 
> However, it takes only common sense and reasonably good vision to see that those two women are not the same person - even with one at an angle. That doesn't effect the length of chin, width of nose or width of face - because Adam Lanza's former classmate has a fatter face than Jim Foley's sister.
> 
> I shouldn't have even dignified your insanity with a reply - anyone who denigrates the memories of butchered children, teachers and dedicated journalists is the lowest form of scum and doesn't deserve to suck shit from my asshole. Buh bye, freak!



The virginia authorities went out of their way to ensure an unsafe environment for everyone involved in the event, on both sides. It's pretty obvious they wanted there to be violence. Even without the other suspicious activity such as the former chief of staff of the virginia govenor/former state department employee giving a fraudulent-seeming interview, and another seemingly scripted interviewee saying there was no license plate on the car...the fact that the police did NOTHING to quell the violence is proof enough for me that the whole damn fiasco was a setup to discredit the protesters who had a LEGAL PERMIT.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




And bullshit.  You need to get a new line.  Now go try to connect dots on your wall between childhood vaccines and 9/11.  Everyone saw where you threatened to come to my house.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a moron, I'm a Mensa IQ, Georgetown JD, former prosecutor with hundreds of hours in criminal justice training including identification of witnesses.
> ...


The counter protestors had a legal permit TOO! That is totally fucking irrelevant! NOBODY had a permit to MURDER and the only people who are under criminal indictment for murder and malicious assault are the Nazi in the Charger whose name I will not write, and some other Nazis who beat the fuck out of a black counter protestor.

Where are all the dead and seriously wounded Nazis?! Oh wait - there are NONE - because Antifa and other counter protestors are NOT the sick and violent fucks to blame for the stain on Charlottesville!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> The counter protestors had a legal permit TOO! That is totally fucking irrelevant! NOBODY had a permit to MURDER and the only people who are under criminal indictment for murder and malicious assault are the Nazi in the Charger whose name I will not write, and some other Nazis who beat the fuck out of a black counter protestor.
> 
> Where are all the dead and seriously wounded Nazis?! Oh wait - there are NONE - because Antifa and other counter protestors are NOT the sick and violent fucks to blame for the stain on Charlottesville!



No, the counter protesters did NOT have a permit. Locals reported seeing four charter buses full of antifa-types arrive the day after the torchlit march. A state of emergency was declared before the unite the right guys had even assembled in the area around the statue and were ordered to disperse. Violence ensued as they made their way through the mob of leftist-types back to their cars. A prominent youtuber by the name of BakedAlaska was bear-maced in the eyes and might suffer permanent damage to his sight, so there goes your no wounded 'nazis' idea. And he wasn't the only one maced that day.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Produce the post as it should be easy enough to find..........go ahead, ya lying sack of shit.

(snicker)


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > The counter protestors had a legal permit TOO! That is totally fucking irrelevant! NOBODY had a permit to MURDER and the only people who are under criminal indictment for murder and malicious assault are the Nazi in the Charger whose name I will not write, and some other Nazis who beat the fuck out of a black counter protestor.
> ...


Where do you get your alternative facts, Trump's tweets or Faux News?

FACT CHECK: Counter-Demonstrators Didn't Have Permits in Charlottesville?


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




So? Are you one of those commie antifa supporters? You are on board with Soros and his NGOs funding protests? Do tell??? Kessler? The former Barrypuppet supporter that (snicker) took up the mantra of alleged white nationalists doesn't set off your bullshit detector? You must be REALLY fucking stupid......

GOOOOOO SOX!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




That's the first I've heard about it although I do remember someone saying the two groups were supposed to be kept separate. I don't watch fox news, I'm not a neoconservative. None of the reporters or anchors there don't want anything to do with the alt-right and parrot basically the same narrative as CNN; calling them white supremacists and neo-nazis. The alt-right might have it's fair share of assholes, trouble makers and bigoted haters but it's explicitly a non-violent pro-white group akin to BLM but for white people. Snopes inaccurately labels them so their reporting is biased and can't be trusted,

I get my information from the many videos posted by independent journalists online, and I've been looking at them all very closely since it happened.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 6, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find an autopsy report. Does anyone have a link? Thanks in advance.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 6, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I will not dispute your assertion that LEOs in Charlottesville dropped the ball in a major way. I don't know why and I won't assume anything nefarious - it could be they are just morons, or it could be that they are Nazi sympathizers, as there is credible evidence that white supremacists have infiltrated law enforcement across the country - the FBI asserted this years ago.

Boston's handling of the Free Speech Rally/Counterprotest was a textbook example of how such events SHOULD be handled, and I don't see why C'ville couldn't have done the same - had they been willing.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




Honestly, I wouldn't put it past the Charlottesville government that they didn't let it get bat shit out of hand to prove a point to the judge that overturned their decision to have the White Supremacists protest moved away from the statue.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




Well, vice mayor Wes Bellamy has posted some extremely offensive stuff on his twitter, joking about raping women, intimidating shorter than him white men, and literally saying he doesn't like white people. So, there's that. I think Fields (who has a history of mental issues and is only 20 years old) became frightened by an aggressive mob and reacted badly. It wasn't terrorism. If he wanted to kill many people, he easily could have. It's the city and state authorities with blood on their hands.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Dylan Roof was only @ 20 when he slaughtered 9 people because of his savage racism - I make no allowances for tender years defense. Even IF the Nazi was afraid, his response to that fear was out of all proportion to the 'threat' - and I don't buy it. He had no problem reversing at very high speed to get away from the carnage he'd inflicted, so he should have had no problem reserving away from a situation that gave him fear. He's a toxic murdering piece of shit and I hope the federal government prosecutes him to the fullest extent of the civil rights laws.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




You're letting your personal biases cloud your judgment. But...whatever.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...



You can see and hear the flagpole strike the back of the car at about the point that it changes from 0:03 to 0:04.  


However, you can hear what sounds like the car accelerating before that happens.






There has already been a very long thread about the idea that the driver panicked from being hit by the flagpole, and that is what caused the crash.  To quickly summarize, the video evidence seems to show that the car was already going to hit the crowd at the time it was impacted by the flagpole.  The apparent speed of the car, added to the small distance between the front of the car and pedestrians in the still image, indicate to me that the car was going to hit the crowd even if it had never been struck.  There simply wasn't enough time/distance at that point for the driver to stop; and considering the lack of brake lights, the driver wasn't attempting to stop, anyway.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 7, 2017)

Faun said:


> Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....
> 
> Here is a video recorded by *Marissa K Blair*. Here's her story --> Here's What You Should Know About Heather Heyer, the Woman Killed at the Charlottesville Rally
> 
> ...


Firstly nowhere in your video is Heyer positively identified. Secondly, one independent verbal account does not satisfy the requirements of verification. While your "belief" may be strong; that you "know"; you are still unable to bear this out with substantiated, verified facts.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 7, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...


Cool story...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


An aunt of mine was in a bad car accident.  They brought her into the ER cussing and fussing, and a half hour later she died of a massive heart attack.  Doctors said it was the physical shock of the crash; her body just couldn't take it.  So it doesn't have to be instantaneous.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


A lot of people on FB are saying the woman in green is not Heyer.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 7, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I'm sure they should know.
What any of us think is not what matters.  It's what the cops and the prosecutors say.  They know the facts; we apparently don't.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It may be that the woman in black in the video Faun poster earlier is Heyer.  The woman who made that video, Marissa Blair, supposedly was friends with Heyer.  According to the article in the link Faun posted, Blair said Heyer was standing in front of Blair's fiance, Marcus Martin, who was hit and had his leg broken.  In the video, a heavyset woman in black is walking in front of Blair and Martin.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

PixieStix said:


> You know what I find very odd? There just happened to be a drone video taping right above when this supposedly happened. Strange.



Someone else brought this up.  Why does it seem odd?  Remember that the car attack happened after there had already been clashes between groups of protesters and counter-protesters.  I don't find it odd at all that someone would be recording with a drone when they know a group of protesters is gathered in what was already a contentious weekend.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > When you see a speeding car heading straight for a large crowd of innocent people?  Yeah I can totally understand why someone hit it with a bat.  And yes it is true.  Show me a video that shows anything different.
> ...



The crowd was innocent of anything that would justify someone running into them with their car.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How 'bout violent intimidation for starters?


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The crowd "violently intimidated" the driver of the car, and that provided justification to run them down?  Really?  How does that work, exactly?  The driver saw someone looking at him with a dangerous glint in their eye, so he's now justified in driving his car into that person?  

The one person who actually did anything to the car before it crashed into the crowd wasn't one of the people the car ran into.  That's the only person you might reasonably claim intimidated the driver in such a way as to merit being driven into.  Even with that person, it is only barely reasonable to make such a claim; the rest of the crowd did nothing at all to the driver to justify his running into them.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I think the main point that needed to be made, you already said.  If he was scared for his safety, he would have just slammed his car into reverse like he did after running into the crowd... he wouldn't have driven into more danger.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Yeah, I haven't been able to figure out the idea that the crowd scared the driver, so he decided to drive right into them.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Because fear doesn't compel people to behave irrationally


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Why can't you people just admit you're wrong and I am right? Your hypocrisy is overwhelming.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




... because you are wrong.  Have you ever been shot at?  Do you run towards or away from the gunfire?  So why would the driver run towards a crowd he thinks is hostile if he wants to get away from it?  He sure didn't have a problem running away from it in reverse after he ran over people and bystanders started smashing his car...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ... because you are wrong.  Have you ever been shot at?  Do you run towards or away from the gunfire?  So why would the driver run towards a crowd he thinks is hostile if he wants to get away from it?  He sure didn't have a problem running away from it in reverse after he ran over people and bystanders started smashing his car...




Have you ever been a 20 year old with a long history of mental issues and found yourself surrounded by a hostile mob and the police stand by and do nothing to protect you?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ... because you are wrong.  Have you ever been shot at?  Do you run towards or away from the gunfire?  So why would the driver run towards a crowd he thinks is hostile if he wants to get away from it?  He sure didn't have a problem running away from it in reverse after he ran over people and bystanders started smashing his car...
> ...




Except he wasn't surrounded by a mob when he went speeding into the crowd.  So start over and try again.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



If the roles were reversed and it was a young BLM activist driving the car with hordes of right wingers everywhere you'd be singing a different tune.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Nope, I've never backed BLM protesters.  Do you know what a strawman argument is?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




'He's alt-left! He's alt-left!'
'Yeah he is! Commie motherfucker right there!'
'Take his phone! Take his phone!'
'You think you're gonna go now?'


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Another logical fallacy, non sequitur.  What's that have to do with the idiot, racist driver?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



*shrug*


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Exactly.  You can't defend the actual event.  All you can do is argue with faulty assumptions or with fallacies.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Another logical fallacy, non sequitur.  What's that have to do with the idiot, racist driver?



What proof do you have that fields was a racist?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Another logical fallacy, non sequitur.  What's that have to do with the idiot, racist driver?
> ...



He lied to his mom about why he was going to Charlottesville.  He is pictured standing with people that are a part of a a hate group, of which Fields is pictured holding a shield with the emblem of the group Vanguard American.






"Southern Poverty Law Center spokeswoman Rebecca Sturtevant told the News that the logo — two white axes — is a variation of imagery used by the white supremacists and Fields’ outfit is standard among the hate group’s ranks.

The Anti-Defamation League depicted Vanguard American as one focused on white identity, but noted that its members have “increasingly demonstrated a neo-Nazi ideology.”

Charlottesville suspect held hate group shield before attack


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> He lied to his mom about why he was going to Charlottesville.  He is pictured standing with people that are a part of a a hate group, of which Fields is pictured holding a shield with the emblem of the group Vanguard American.



This Vanguard America?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > He lied to his mom about why he was going to Charlottesville.  He is pictured standing with people that are a part of a a hate group, of which Fields is pictured holding a shield with the emblem of the group Vanguard American.
> ...



Nice... so you have one tweet.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Sep 7, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes, in the video ( 1.45 ) we see a woman in black walking but we see her from the back, no image of her from the front.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > The counter protestors had a legal permit TOO! That is totally fucking irrelevant! NOBODY had a permit to MURDER and the only people who are under criminal indictment for murder and malicious assault are the Nazi in the Charger whose name I will not write, and some other Nazis who beat the fuck out of a black counter protestor.
> ...


Oh look, yet another brain-dead imbecile who likes to argue his ridiculous position without knowing all the facts. 

Yes, brain-dead imbecile, the counter protesters did in fact have permits to protest...

Charlottesville Grants 2 Permits for Counterprotests of Unite the Right Rally


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Cool beans... now tell me why the government is looking to charge him with a hate crime?


"Speaking on ABC’s “Good Morning America,” Attorney General Jeff Sessions said Monday, “It does meet the definition of domestic terrorism in our statute.”

In a fact sheet, the administration mentioned both possibilities. But a hate crimes case would be easier to bring because domestic terrorism cases involve a much higher burden for prosecutors, said Horace Cooper, a former constitutional law professor at George Mason University."

Should Fields Be Charged with Terrorism or Hate Crime?


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No shit?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Cool beans... now tell me why the government is looking to charge him with a hate crime?



For the same reason the Alt-Right is justified and necessary. For the same reason republicans said this:








...because the world hates white people.


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Cool beans... now tell me why the government is looking to charge him with a hate crime?
> ...



Well, _look_ at you!


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....
> ...


Great, stay stupid.  I showed two articles now. One included a video recorded by a friend of Heyer who said Heather was walking with her when Fields rammed his car, with them being on Fields' passenger side. The other article stating Heather Heyer received CPR .... and the only person seen on any video getting CPR was a woman lying on the ground on the same corner where Marissa Blair was video taping when Marissa's fiancé was struck by Fields' car.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Jesus, that is awful. I hope he made it out of that mob okay. What was his crime, I wonder


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out ... even more evidence  that OffensivelyOpenMinded, miketx, and Vastator are complete idiots....
> ...


I don't know if Heather is visible in that video and I never said she was. I said the person who recorded that video said Heather was with her. That said, the woman who was being given CPR was a heavyset white woman dressed in black and there is a heavyset white woman dressed in black right in front of Marissa Blair when Fields' car crashed; so it is possibly her.

As far as blood being everywhere, I don't recall saying that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2017)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Damn, what a pity you can't quote me telling a lie. See what happens when you listen to your delusions?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Cool beans... now tell me why the government is looking to charge him with a hate crime?
> ...


You need to get on some meds and get some CBT, stat.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Here's a guess: that you give white people a bad name?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Goodwhites apologize for being white. If not doing that makes me a badwhite, so be it.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Bullshit! I'm a very good PERSON who happens to be Caucasian and I have never once felt the need to apologize for my heritage, nor have any of my friends who are people of color ever made me feel I should.

I have definitely felt ashamed of people like you and Donald Trump and David Duke, etc. I'm embarrassed to be associated with you people, if only by a shared ethnic heritage - you disgust me and you give all Caucasians a bad name.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 8, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > BoSoxGal said:
> ...




Your post history says otherwise. You're arrogant and self absorbed.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 8, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Posting history?  You've been here less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In the video we see a woman dress in black that could be Heather but there are some difference when we think of the picture of Heather 

   the hair color and for what one can see of her cheeks it is not the same round cheeks in the video and more when the accident occurs her friend often cry Marcus but never Heather in the video Why ?
You mentioned it had blood everywhere at another post. but there are none in the videos I


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I myself said nothing about blood. I did link an article which described Heather Heyer being given CPR and the title of the article included the observation of someone there who recalled seeing blood everywhere. I'm guessing that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2017)

This is a disturbing video ! *Warning Graphic*


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 8, 2017)

Dalia said:


> This is a disturbing video ! *Warning Graphic*



Sorry, that sounds like conspiracy theory nonsense.  To start with, it seems likely at this point that the woman in green was not Heather Heyer.  Next, I'm not sure how much speed the narrator thinks a 2-ton car needs to be traveling at to knock a person in the air, but a person clearly does go heels over head in the video.  I'm wondering if he thinks there was a trampoline the person jumped on, or something like that?  He uses still photos with bad views and no context to make claims that can't be substantiated, like that the van sustained no damage.  He complains about the placement of the fire truck, saying it is blocking off ambulances, as though an ambulance could not fit past it or come from any of the other 3 directions.  He also somehow fails to consider that, since as he notes, the drone shot with the fire truck is from a later time, that ambulances may have already been at the scene and taken people who needed it to the hospital.

As with every event such as this in which people are killed, be it terrorist attack or mass shooting, there are people who are immediately convinced it was fake, a "false flag," a machination of the Machiavellian government.  The Orlando night club shooting, Sandy Hook, Dylan Roof shooting up the Charleston church, I've seen multiple people calling all of those lies, created events, false flag operations.  I don't know why, but some people seem to think that bad shit that gets media attention is always manufactured.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > This is a disturbing video ! *Warning Graphic*
> ...



Hello Montrovant, it's true we think the woman in green is not Heather but the woman with the tatou on the car seems to have been driving the car are supposed that this man reports, but the woman in green seem coming from nowhere?


And what is strange in this Attack  is that we do not see blood. after such an attack he would have blood everywhere, I have already present images after a terrorist attack caused by a car in the private section about terrorism at the forum.
In the videos I watched i do not see blood around the victims on the ground and that's not normal.
And furthermore how is it that people chase the car after it as crushed  other people ? why they do not run in the other direction ? it is a reaction of instinct of survival


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I've seen blood in the videos, just not a lot of it.

The woman in green isn't seen "coming from nowhere," she comes from behind the silver sedan.  She is knocked into the air by the Challenger.

I've talked about the people attacking the Challenger before in another thread.  Not everyone attacked the car.  Those who did may have already been in a violent state of mind, or they may have just seen that the car intentionally ran into the crowd and been trying to get back at the driver, or they may have seen the car as a continuing threat and been trying to get to the driver to stop him.

While most people may move away from danger, some people, whether through different instincts or training, move toward it.  Different people react differently.  And then there is the fact that after a car crashes into a crowd, one shouldn't expect everyone to react rationally.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

Okay Montrovant, how many people were hit? because all along or where the car pass it has no blood on the gravel and around the wounded. we saw in one of the videos people hold a sheet to hide the person injured otherwise the others we saw there was no blood on people or on the street. or i miss it And all those who hit the car and they hit behind the car why not try to hit the driver ? when there was the attack in Nice on 14 July 2016 we had  heroes who tried to arrest the terrorist Mohamed Lahouaiej-Bouhlel who was driving a big van they climbed on the passenger side to try to control it but he was armed.

A motorcycle rides the van and hangs on the door to try to stop the terrorist
*Graphic Warning.
*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Source: Her mother.
> 
> Heather Heyer's mom delivers message about karma to white nationalists.
> 
> ...



I see nothing exonerating Field even if that is true. His unlawful act caused her death. He is a murderer and a terrorist. He deserves and will get the needle.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Okay Montrovant, how many people were hit? because all along or where the car pass it has no blood on the gravel and around the wounded. we saw in one of the videos people hold a sheet to hide the person injured otherwise the others we saw there was no blood on people or on the street. or i miss it And all those who hit the car and they hit behind the car why not try to hit the driver ? when there was the attack in Nice on 14 July 2016 we had  heroes who tried to arrest the terrorist Mohamed Lahouaiej-Bouhlel who was driving a big van they climbed on the passenger side to try to control it but he was armed.
> 
> *Graphic Warning.
> *



People ran at the truck in Nice from behind, and grabbed onto it from the side.  It's also a bit different to attack a truck like that than a car like the Challenger.  The people in Nice also had more time to react to the truck.  The Charlottesville incident was over in seconds.  And not every person who went after the car in Charlottesville went after it from the back.

Again, there is blood in videos of the Charlottesville incident, just not a lot.  Not all injuries cause a bunch of bleeding.  You seem to be assuming there should have been large pools of blood, but why?  What injuries did people sustain that would have caused a great loss of blood?  The one man who is seen flipped over in the air in a still photo broke a leg.  I don't know what other injuries were sustained, not even Heather Heyer's injuries.  People can be hurt or killed without doing a lot of bleeding.  Then, of course, it's possible that there was blood not seen in the videos.

I'd also like to point out that in a previous post, you asked why people would go after the car, because it is normal to go away from danger.  However, you then posted a video of the Nice attack, in which people went after the truck, moving toward the danger.  You can't have it both ways.  Either everyone would go away from the danger, or some people have different reactions.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...



I don't think the state charges carry the death penalty.  So far as I have seen, he is being charges with malicious wounding, leaving the scene, and second degree murder.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Montrovant, how many people were hit? because all along or where the car pass it has no blood on the gravel and around the wounded. we saw in one of the videos people hold a sheet to hide the person injured otherwise the others we saw there was no blood on people or on the street. or i miss it And all those who hit the car and they hit behind the car why not try to hit the driver ? when there was the attack in Nice on 14 July 2016 we had  heroes who tried to arrest the terrorist Mohamed Lahouaiej-Bouhlel who was driving a big van they climbed on the passenger side to try to control it but he was armed.
> ...


Some people were wounded in the head and a minimal cut that bleeds a lot at the head, I discuss with you, I do not assume anything, I was not on the spot either, I am in France. but there are still questions that remain suspended, one does not have the conclusion of where was Heather in the video and why this people from the beginning were to hit the back of the car while knowing that he could back off it makes no sense. It's not like the van of Nice his vehicle was too heavy to put him in reverse.
PS: I hope you will be okay you and your family with Hurricane Irma. I created a thread in the Breaking News at the Forum.
Breaking News - Irma: South Florida prepares for hurricane arrival
and I  am with you with all my heart in this ordeal.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 9, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Source: Her mother.
> ...


Meanwhile, this piece of shit who murdered a baby in Charlottesville gets time served at 22 days in jail.

Suspended jail time for Charlottesville man following death of infant son


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



They couldn't prove he murdered the child.  I don't know why he got the suspended sentence, though, unless it's because they also couldn't prove the cause of death of the child.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yeah..*shrug*.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



The federal government is still investigating his crimes.  If he gets hit with domestic terrorism or a hate crime he will get the death penalty... unless he pleads out and they accept it, then he will just get a life sentence.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Like I said, there wasn't much time for people to react to the Charlottesville incident.  They started moving toward the car, a few people took swings at it, then it was backing away.  Some of the people might have been planning to head to the front of the car, but didn't have the chance because it happened so fast.  Some might have merely been heading to the scene to see if they could render aid.

To compare it to the Nice attack, in Charlottesville, people were moving toward the car when it had stopped after crashing into the silver sedan.  In Nice, people were actually trying to climb onto a moving truck.  In both cases, however, the people may not have been able to think things through very far.  Instead, it may have been mostly reaction.  I don't understand why it would be hard to see that some people might be violently inclined toward someone that they believe intentionally ran into a crowd.

Thank you for the well-wishes.  Hopefully my family will be able to avoid severe danger or damage.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 9, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yeah, the feds still haven't made any decision, or at least haven't made a public declaration, of intent to charge him yet.  He could well face the death penalty federally, I was just pointing out that he is not, as of now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



One does not excuse the other.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



It will be the U.S. Government who charges him with terrorism. Sessions has already said he would prosecute the charge.


----------

